# KompZer mit deutschen langpack

## nic0000

Salut!

Also unter https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=146761 gibt es ein Ebuild für KompoZer [1], das Bugfix-Projekt für NVU welches von Linspire fallengelassen wurde. 

(Ich halte so etwas für Müll aber es gibt ja "klickibunty" Benutzer und diese bestehen nun mal darauf [2])

Anyway, nach der Installation kann keine Extension installiert werden. Das nervt die "klickibunty" Benutzer um so mehr da es standardmäßig kein Deutsch gibt.

Strace erzählte mir dann das Kompozer gern zugriff auf den Ordner "/usr/lib/kompozer/extensions" hätte.

Also als root

```

mkdir /usr/lib/kompozer/extensions -p

chown $USER  /usr/lib/kompozer/extensions 

```

KompoZer wieder als $USER gestartet konnte ich dann das Extension de_DE installieren.

Danach habe ich wieder den kompletten Ordner root übereignet

```
chown root  /usr/lib/kompozer/extensions -R
```

Jetzt konnte ich als $USER weiterhin fröhlich Extensions installieren/deinstallieren.

Inhalt von "/usr/lib/kompozer/extensions" sind zwei leere Dateien.

 *Quote:*   

> @hw0035 ~ $ ls -la /usr/lib/kompozer/extensions/
> 
> insgesamt 8
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 24. Mai 12:52 .
> ...

 

Wer möchte kann das hier stattdessen probieren und posten ob es auch so geht:

```

mkdir /usr/lib/kompozer/extensions -p

touch /usr/lib/kompozer/extensions/{Extensions.rdf,installed-extensions-processed.txt}
```

Miau!

[1] http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kompozer

[2] Hallo Thorsten && Pio

----------

